# Demijohn bargain!



## michaelesler (Nov 17, 2011)

Just picked up 12 glass demijohns (9 clear, 3 brown) off ebay for £14! really pleased with that price! picking them up tomorrow, can't wait to get some wine bubbling away soon!


----------



## Flem (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice score, Michael---I think.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 17, 2011)

I can imagine that you are pleased with that price! For those of you in Rio Linda, that is like $22 US. What size are they (not that it matters!) and are the old style, i.e. wicker wrapped?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep, show us some pics of the score.


----------



## michaelesler (Nov 17, 2011)

they are the normal 1 gallon jars. just plain glass with the little ears for handles at the neck. 

I'm chuffed with the price because over here a single pair of glass DJs can cost as much as £18! which in equates to $28. how much would you expect to pay of the equivalent in the states? for second hand and brand new?

will get some pics uploaded tomorrow when i collect my haul! just need to figure out where to store them in my tiny student flat haha! I do all my winemaking at home, back in Northern Ireland and I'm currently studying in scotland you see!


----------



## michaelesler (Nov 19, 2011)

ok guys as promised here are some pics of my steal from ebay! they need a good clean out but I'm happy enough to do that myself!


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 19, 2011)

And a pair of runners to 'boot'

Well done Michael.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 19, 2011)

I got a similar deal at a wine store in my area... $1.50 each for the same glass jugs, when she has the used ones available.


----------



## saddlebronze (Nov 25, 2011)

I am so chuffed for you! I just love those sayings from over the pond. We don't have anything that cool here unless you count "hey man". Just not the same.


----------

